# Xmas little present for my wife



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Made this, my second attempt in lamination. It's plum and accacia with alu core. The plum is incredibly nice wood, really love it. This is intended to put on a ring with keys, so I consider to cover it with CA glue layer to protect it. Still time, but not much


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Some pics from the process


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Shes gonna love it. Ca finish with a 400 grit sanding after. And finish with polish or oil. Looks great dude


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm sure that she will love it. I have been meaning to do something similar with a Tao emblem. (Special to us.) Maybe this is a sign to get off my a$$ and get after it. :imslow:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

flipgun said:


> I'm sure that she will love it. I have been meaning to do something similar with a Tao emblem. (Special to us.) Maybe this is a sign to get off my a$$ and get after it. :imslow:


What tao emblem? Google showed something, but very different results 

Guys, thanks for your nice comments. She was very suprised. And also her colleague at work like it so much that I'll make something similar for her.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

http://0.tqn.com/d/taoism/1/S/0/-/-/-/yinYang.gif


----------



## Carolyn12 (Feb 17, 2017)

stej said:


> Made this, my second attempt in lamination. It's plum and accacia with alu core. The plum is incredibly nice wood, really love it. This is intended to put on a ring with keys, so I consider to cover it with CA glue layer to protect it. Still time, but not much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work!!

Towels online


----------

